# any suggestions would be great



## enaj (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi havent been here for a while , quick fill in done 2 years fert treatment, to be told to go away and try naturally as didnt think due to my age 39 at time i would be any good for ivf  if i knew then what i know now.Anyway took 6 months off then went back to gp and he sent me another local hospital for a second oppinion he done bloods and all usual tests and told me i was goin through menopause   i was gutted he quite sympathetic but basicly said thats that . Now at that point i started having reg periods even tested with ov tests and had couple of pos  but went back to gp she said nothin impossible and to keep tryin even though eggs old .    Well been tryin natural as not in position to ed because of finances. and bfn to now . Have thought of addoption but people say there are only older children with probs no babies or toddlers.
so what i want advice on adoption and what are the best suggestions on optimising falling pregnant naturally ,or indeed if any point trying


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Enaj,

have just posted in 'Is there a cure for bad egg quality?'. Might be worth a try for you as well??

All the best!


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Enaj,

Sorry to hear you've had such disappointing news from recent blood tests. Have you tried acupuncture yet? I've read elsewhere that it can help lower FSH levels which is one of the levels that indicates your egg reserves and how well (or not) you might respond to IVF.

We investigated adoption ourselves last year as I was convinced I couldn't go through any more tx. It's true that the chance of adopting a baby or child under 2 are slim and any child older than that will have been affected by the neglect they've suffered. You really need to be sure you can cope with this before you go down this route but there are I'm sure many success stories out there. There is an adoption thread elsewhere on FF and you might want to ask some questions on that thread. Also the Adoption UK web site is really good. We subscribed to it for about a year and it gave us a good idea of the issues you can face when you adopt - so again I'd recommend this if you are trying to decide where you go from here.

Wishing you loads of luck for the future and fingers crossed you do succeed naturally.

CG xxx


----------

